# Boas > Tree Boas >  All my Candoia

## bioteacher

Ok, so they aren't all "tree boas," but I wanted to group all the Candoia together. :Smile: 
Solomon Island Tree Boas (Candoia bibroni australis)
A breeding group with the female being the darkest and largest.  She may already be gravid.  The male in the second photo has some great reds.



New Guinea Tree Boas (Candoia carinata carinata)




Solomon Island Ground Boa (Candoia carinata paulsoni)

----------

insideleslieshead (03-19-2012)

----------


## TheWinWizard

Very nice looking group there.

----------


## bioteacher

Thanks TheWinWizard!  I love working with Candoia...definitely one of my favs

----------


## Monster Dodge

The camoflauge on that guy is unreal! Great pics :Good Job:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very cool and unusual looking snakes!  They really blend in with their habitat.

----------


## Boanerges

I don't know anything about them but they are cool looking!!!

----------


## bioteacher

ballpythonluvr and Monster Dodge: I've had them in naturalistic cages before and they were almost impossible to spot.  They really camouflage perfect with natural wood and twigs...very much sit and wait predators and don't move very much.

Boanerges: You should look into getting some...they are never aggressive (aside from my prego Candoia), only need to eat once a month, stay super small, and are one of the rarer ones you'll find....a great boa to keep

----------


## TheWinWizard

Any clue as to where to get them from?

----------


## bioteacher

TheWinWizard ~ The best place I've been able to find them is on Kingsnake (most are wild caught) or at a reptile expo (also most wild caught) Surprisingly in both cases I've never found any with mites.  I should also be producing a couple small litters in 9-10 months (C. c. carinata and C. b. australis)

Keep in mind though, w/c can be big pains in the a$$ with feeding.  My C. c. carinata will only eat lizards.

----------


## TheWinWizard

> TheWinWizard ~ The best place I've been able to find them is on Kingsnake (most are wild caught) or at a reptile expo (also most wild caught) Surprisingly in both cases I've never found any with mites.  I should also be producing a couple small litters in 9-10 months (C. c. carinata and C. b. australis)
> 
> Keep in mind though, w/c can be big pains in the a$$ with feeding.  My C. c. carinata will only eat lizards.


 I see, thank you for being honest. They are beautiful snakes though.

----------


## cinderbird

Your collection is beautiful! I love the reds on your male. 
They are wonderfully colorful animals. I love watching them interact and perch. Much more active than my ball pythons or even the larger true boas. 

I've rarely found even WC animals for sale, usually its the occasional WC or more commonly LTC guys hanging around a warehouse. I was lucky to get CBB animals. I wish more people worked with them, they're a great small snake that is very interactive and easy to care for. 


(this is clockwork from fauna as well I've got the 2.2 group).

----------


## bioteacher

Cinderbird....you should post some photos of your Candoia here.  I'd love to see some more of them

----------

_cinderbird_ (01-14-2011)

----------


## cinderbird

I've got a few threads but I'll see what I can find on my photobucket *rummages* 

The adults:


Possible hypo female


My original male


Close up of the scales


I don't want to hijack your thread here :p

----------


## bioteacher

No worries about hijacking the thread...I asked :Smile: 

That red male that you have is unbelievable...really red! The light colored female is pretty nice looking as well

----------


## SamuraiZr0

were the solomon's hard to start ?

----------


## aboutsnakes

Beautiful .. am definitely getting a bunch of this guys soon

----------


## aldebono

I was really thinking about getting one of these guys for a naturalistic vivarium. I definitely do not want WC though. These guys are SO interesting! I really like them. 

Maybe post some short and sweet care info on them?

----------


## aboutsnakes

good luck! amazing animals

----------


## bioteacher

Sorry for the late responses... I haven't been on this forum in a loooong time.

SamuraiZr0 - they were easy to start on mice... except for one which has been really stubborn and still only eats geckos

aboutsnakes & aldebono - definitely get some.... they are great snakes.  I should be producing some C. carinata within the next few months and some C. b. australis within the next year.  As for a care sheet I just submitted an article for HerpNation Magazine that should be coming out in the next few months.  I'll post which month when I find out.

Generally though, 60-75% humidity, branches to climb (body thick), small meals... larger ones may lead to regurge.  Hot spot of 87-90, temps in low to mid 80s, mid 70s at night.  Live plants or fake plants to sit and hide on are good.  Small cages are fine.... 20 gallon tall for a couple C. carinata are good... bigger for C. b. australis.  males have spurs and females don't.  Babies can be hard to start but generally offer: minnows, tuna fish and scented pinkies, geckos, anoles, assist feed mice tails if you're experienced enough, large water bowl for soaking, and substrate that can hold humidity and be burrowed into... some Candoia will burrow.. C.b. australis won't but can be found on the ground from time to time.

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (10-21-2011),YOSEF (10-22-2011)

----------

